# WTB WESTERN/CHEVY CHASSIS MOUNT



## RoGrrr (Nov 10, 2008)

WTB CHASSIS MOUNT
96 CHEVY 1500
I HAVE A WESTERN V-PLOW
I HAVE THE PLOW, REMOVED FROM ANOTHER FORD TRUCK AND WANT TO MOUNT IT ON MY 95 CHEVY 1500.
I'M LOOKING FOR A USED MOUNT ?
I'M IN CENTRAL OHIO


----------

